# La torre golf resort



## Webby.10 (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi everyone, first post on the site , we are moving to la torre resort in Murcia at the beginning of June, we have a rental apartment for 11 months, would love to hear from anybody who lives there, what's it like in the summer? Are the bars/restaurants open? How much is a taxi to Roldan etc etc all info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Valsut (Apr 25, 2015)

*La Torre*

Hi, My husband and I live on La Torrre for 6 months of the year. It is very quiet out of season but buzzing from the end of June through to September. We have an Italian restaurant, a club house that serves food until 6 p.m. and the tapas is due to reopen for summer. Pinos bar, upstairs in the clubhouse, opens at 5 and from 6-8 serves wine and beer 2 for 1. There a re loads of swimming pools to choose from. You really need a car to get about. The nearby village of Roldan, about 10 mins from back gate, has lots of bars and restaurants and a taxi costs €10 each way. Good motorway connections and trains to Madrid and Valencia, Alicante etc from Balsicas again about 10 minutes away. People are very helpful and if you go in to Pinos you will always find someone who will help you.


----------



## Webby.10 (Apr 4, 2015)

Nice one thanks for that, yes we do have a car, so it looks like we will be heading into the busy time, it did seem quiet when we viewed in March but loved it anyway, can't wait to get there now.


----------



## Metalpetal (Jul 11, 2015)

Just bumping this thread to see how it's going in La Torre, Webby?? It's somewhere we're going to visit when we're out having a recce in September. Although our preference is to be near the sea, it does seem as though we could get a lot for our money there! 

Can anyone give me more of a description about what it's like to stay in la Torre? It looks a fair size and almost like a small village than a resort?! Are the people friendly or is it a bit on the pretentious side?? We want somewhere we can relax and kick back in casual clothes - if it's not like that then best we know now! Can you freely use all the pools or just the one near your own place? Are there mini buses to get around the resort or do you have to walk everywhere?

Thanks in advance!

Pamela


----------



## Webby.10 (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi Pamela. We have rental apartment which we will actually be moving into in September, we stayed for 2 weeks in June though and it was great, the people seem friendly enough and it seems a nice safe place to live, quite important when you move to a new country, if you were going to buy it's much cheaper on las terrazzas down the road but that resort is not finished and doubt it ever will be, the beach is only 15 mins by car to Los alcazarez, you can use any of the pools, think if you live here you need to walk to the town centre, not to be compared to town centre in UK but we have 2 nice pubs, a few restaurants when open, a well stocked supermarket. A car is essential. if you want peace and quiet it's great, if you need anymore info give me a shout.


----------



## Hewi (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi

I'm coming over end of May to look a look around the Area with a view to hopefully buying somewhere - la torre is in the list to visit , how's it these days ? There does seem to be some good deals on good properties just wondering on the catch ..if any ...(high and ever increasing community fees ??) .. Also is anywhere within walking distance ( say 1/2 hour ) other than resort centre ...these maybe a negative for me not being able to walk out BUT maybe the comprises is the deals on offer ...any help ideas welcome ...do love the whole safe secure resort aspect as for the time being it will be a lock up and leave place for us


----------



## Dave Page (May 9, 2021)

Valsut said:


> *La Torre*
> 
> Hi, My husband and I live on La Torrre for 6 months of the year. It is very quiet out of season but buzzing from the end of June through to September. We have an Italian restaurant, a club house that serves food until 6 p.m. and the tapas is due to reopen for summer. Pinos bar, upstairs in the clubhouse, opens at 5 and from 6-8 serves wine and beer 2 for 1. There a re loads of swimming pools to choose from. You really need a car to get about. The nearby village of Roldan, about 10 mins from back gate, has lots of bars and restaurants and a taxi costs €10 each way. Good motorway connections and trains to Madrid and Valencia, Alicante etc from Balsicas again about 10 minutes away. People are very helpful and if you go in to Pinos you will always find someone who will help you.


Would you say it would be a good place to retire to? fun loving near oldies


----------



## Avgeek (Jul 30, 2020)

Dave Page said:


> Would you say it would be a good place to retire to? fun loving near oldies


I'm planning on moving there too next year. I've been visiting there and Mar Menor Golf Resort since they were still being built - I like the security and community feel in those places. I'm just having trouble finding out about health care at the moment but everything else is falling in to place. Good luck! You should like it there, a bit remote from a large town with lots of bars and restaurants but a nice place to be.


----------

